# Dual monitor -  Nvidia - Crash su multimedia

## n0t

Salve a tutti,

Ho una scheda nvidia, su cui tengo 2 monitor, uno è con la presa HDMI e l'altro con la presa VGA, adesso, se sul monitor con la presa VGA passo un filmato, un VLC, un flash sul browser, qualsiasi cosa sia multimediale, si frozza il sistema (su sistemi linux) e invece di riavvia (su windows)

Cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

probabile sia la scheda video oppure non supporta 2 uscite differenti in questo caso una VGA e l'altra HDMI

----------

## n0t

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> probabile sia la scheda video oppure non supporta 2 uscite differenti in questo caso una VGA e l'altra HDMI

 

Ciao,

Grazie, ma secondo te potrei risolvere mettendo un adattatore VGA->DVI?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

penso di no siccome dovresti prprio usare l'uscita solo VGA prova a vedere se esistono qualche specie di switch da cui 1 entrata 1 2 uscite e prova  :Wink: 

----------

